# Kinky Mouse! ;)



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure what you were expecting to see but I was just wondering about this little ones kinky tail :roll:

This mouse isnt show line but they say that a kink in the tail is a show fault, is this the same thing. Is this something that will go away with age or something that shouldnt be bred further if it were in show lines?



















As it happens its a buck i dont need so wont be bred anyway :?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Dont breed it, youll pass it on if its herditary. ( Wont it )

I have a kinked tailed mouse not sure if she was born like that or it happened in the nest but i havent bred from her anyway, Kept her as a pet and shes now called Kinky


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

That one looks as if it'd be genetic, since the kinks go all the way up the tail. Cute, though


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeh mine was as bad as that just a little kink on the end of the tail.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

dont quote me on it but i believe that ian (he will be able to fill in better) has experienced this in mice of a similar age and im sure he said that they straightened out when they got older.

i have experienced this once in a pup and just didnt bother with it, but the kinks were far more severe, really zig zagged


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sometimes it's hereditery sometimes it's damage done whilst the bones are still soft.Either way it never straightens .I always cull them.Bent noses are another common defect and pass on very readily to the next generation.Likewise I would cull those.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree. If you had known it was from an injury and the mouse wasn't born like that it might be different, but better safe than sorry. I know you said you weren't breeding from him anyway, but I just wanted to get this in as it seems relevant: Be very careful not to let a buck with a big fault into your breeding. Anything that is wrong with him will spread through your stud faster than a doe with the same issue because a stud buck will be mating many does throughout his life. Breeders often grow on perhaps half a dozen or more bucks in order to find one new one that they wish to breed from because they know he must be good in order to depend on to carry on and improve that line.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys as i say this little one was only a pet line and not needed so he was culled but id still not want to bring hireditry issues into the lines, cute or not.

Interesting you mentioned the nose thing Sarah, i had a buck in my chin line who looked fine as a youngster but as he grew his face/nose twisted and he had to be culled.

After a bit of experience and talking to other breeders Im now holding back a lot more bucks within my show lines for a lot longer before I commit to any new stud bucks to carry on the lines.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Am i right in thinking that tail has more than one kink? :?:

I've never had trouble with kinked tails or ears. Have had one or two with injured kin tails, but nothing hireditry.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> Am i right in thinking that tail has more than one kink? :?:
> 
> I've never had trouble with kinked tails or ears. Have had one or two with injured kin tails, but nothing hireditry.


To me it looks as if there are 6 kinks, the mouse i had only has one at the end of her tail which makes me want to believe that it was something that happened in the nest but i wont be breeeding from her anyway.


----------

